# Olive Oil



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

How long does Olive Oil last and how does one properly store it. Its a favorite of ours and doubles as medicinal. Any intell?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Bein a oil, sooner er later it's gonna go bad. Somebody else might have a better time line. 

I beleive they say store it in a airtight metal container fer the longest shelf life.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

From the Olive OIl Source...
Lifespan can be as little as 3 months for an unfiltered late harvest olive bottled in clear glass and sold off a supermarket shelf above hot deli foods which is then stored by the consumer in bright light on a hot stovetop with the cap unscrewed. It can be as much as 3-4 years for an early harvest, high polyphenol containing olive variety which has been filtered then packaged in a well sealed tin or dark bottle then stored in a cool dark place by the grocer and consumer.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Got it Y'all. Maybe Ill be makin butter from my neighbors cows instead. But I sure love the stuff.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Pixie, talked with a friend that runs a restaurant supply company. As goatlady stated - a high quality early harvest that is cold filtered will last the longest. If in vaccuum, as high as 5 years. He said that you want to store it preferably in the original vaccuumed sealed can in a cool (65 or below) dark location. Unfortunately most of these cans are a gallon or more. Once you open it, you only have about three months to use it or it will start to turn. But, (and there always seems to be a but) he did state that you could pour into smaller sterilized containers and vaccuum seal them and use as necessary. It will not last as long as the original can, but if kept in the cool dark conditions, and the vaccuum holds, should last well past a year. dHope this helps, as it was a learning experience for me.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Mpguy18: yes that is a help. Thanks! It sure won't go to waste. Have used as a moisurizer, can make soap(like oldcoot posted for vegi oil soap), have used for earaches(warmed and put in ear) and not to mention the miriads of ways to cook with. Yummy stuff!


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

Keep it in the fridge and it will last a whole lot longer. When my son was a baby I made Calandula oil for his skin. Nothing more than Calendula and Olive oil. He's now seven and it hasn't gone bad yet what I have left. I don't know if the Calendula has anything to do with it, but I use it now in my bath.

I wonder if it does go bad if you could still use it in a lantern?


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Never thought about keeping in the frig. Will give it a shot. I also used on my son. He was overdue and his skin was dry/peely. All he needed was a bit of garlic and he could have passed for an italian dish. Lol. The stuff worked wonders


----------



## silverlight (Jun 14, 2012)

As long as it’s stored away from warm and light, an unopened bottle of top excellent essential olive oil will be superb for up to two years from the time frame it was bottled. Once the bottle is opened, it should be used within a few months.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Coconut oil stores for a long time, has many uses, and many reported health benefits....we use it everday!
DB


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Will look into coconut oil. Don't recall ever using it. It sounds yummy. Pinacolada oil? Hhmmm.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

dnsnthegrdn said:


> I wonder if it does go bad if you could still use it in a lantern?


It does burn well, but it needs a round wick that is only a couple of inches long. Lehman's sells wicks and wick holders specifically for olive oil but a lot of people make their own. The wick is set in a small jar with a holder or laid in a swallow dish. Olive oil won't travel up a wick like regular lamp oils will, so it can't be used in a regular lantern.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Oils*

I keep olivate oil in the fridge, but I did have someone tell me that it changes it somehow. One thing, I keep a small dispenser in the cupboard because when you keep it in the fridge, it hardens up. If my dispenser is empty, I leave the bottle out until it will flow, refill my dispenser and put the bulk of it in the fridge.

For long term storage of oils or fats, I understand that Crisco is the most shelf stable. I used to use it regularly in cooking years ago, but I have switched to olive oil and butter. I do have some Crisco in my food storage, but I don't use it that often.


----------

